# Melatonin



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Still ok to bring it into the UAE? My friend said Oman stopped selling it last year or so.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The UAE embassy has a complete list of all banned medications. You can contact them for further information. Alternatively I found this list on Gulf News http://www.gulfnews.com/images/06/11/14/controlleddrugslist.pdf

The list dates from November last year, so it might be worthwhile to contact the UAE embassy nonetheless to get a more up-to-date version.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cairogal, i think melatonin is on the list of the banned substances, and a man and a woman have been arrested for carrying it 

The Truth About Dubai

_yungfuktoi_: Spread the knowledge

http://www.freediz.com/docs/Press_Pack.pdf


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ooops. Well, I entered w/o issue last night. Shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Blimey! I hope that there is no ban on Ibuprofen as I always have a pack in my bag!! I think I need to get myself an up-to-date list of banned substances!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

please note that poppy seeds from bread rolls are illegal too 

i also unintentionally smugged Nurofen (ibuprofen + codeine), which ironically, can be bought over the counter here, just as melatonine.


----------

